# best rat bedding



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

hey so currently i have been using eco pet bed and newspaper but now that i have hamsters i want something that can be used for my rats,pouched rat and hammies.
the card board seems to be awkward for the hamsters to walk on so i thought about this

BEDMAX WOODSHAVINGS 20KG

these shavings seem to be a lot better than pet shop shavings as there kiln dried or oven dried!
so a lot less dusty.

or there are these
AUBIOSE HEMP BEDDING 20KG

but more money although a lot of fancy rat keepers i know use this a lot.

don't like finecard or megazorbe.

so which do you think?

thanks
amy


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

well have decided to go with this
AUBIOSE HEMP BEDDING 20KG

read reviews on the fancy rats forum and this had the best reviews: victory:


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

We use a combination of Aubiose and cardboard (Walmsley premierbed). Aubiose is fab for smells but is very messy.


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

Horatio said:


> We use a combination of Aubiose and cardboard (Walmsley premierbed). Aubiose is fab for smells but is very messy.


ahhhhhhhh:eek4:
oh well never mind,it been ordered now.
we'll see how it goes and if its too messy i may have to try something else.

what is the texture like with it?does it look like shavings that type or tiny bits?
all i read was that its really good for keeping smells down and soft.

thanks


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I use Aubiose as a substrate and 'Yesterdays News' or 'Biocatlet' for the litter trays


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

yeh they got bio catlet litter in there trays.

just was after something for the floor,although i do line the base of the cage with newspaper and then put substutrate over the top so they can forage around in it.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I do the same with the newspaper but it tends to allow them to flick the Aubiose out of the cage even better. They make a real big mess! lol


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

well in that case bio catlet litter in the trays and just aubiose at the bottom:lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I use cardboard bedding, at the moment I'm using Aubiose under extreme duress (as I couldn't get the cardboard at the time), never ever again (it's everywhere - constant hoovering required!).

Great for smells and the rats love it, but not very practical unless you dont mind hoovering 2-3 times a day!:lol2:

Bedmax is good too, but it's too dusty for babies and I dont have the space to store two different types of bedding so I stick with the Walmsley/cardboard.


----------

